

Ask HN: business model for a new image format? - nadam

I am currently working on an image compression algorithm. In lossless mode, it is already 30% better than .png for average photos, and I hope I can make it even better.
What do you think: is it possible to make a new image format widely adopted, and still somehow make money from it?
(Sorry for my English.)
======
tstegart
At first glance, I think it would be a capital intensive business. The only
way I can think to make money would be licensing, which is expensive in terms
of getting the legal work done and protecting and enforcing your intellectual
property. Of course, you can always license it to someone else who can resell
it, giving you royalties.

